

This is What Irony Tastes Like: Capcom and the PSN Outage - rflrob
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=11614

======
intended
That said, the assumption is that anonymous was responsible for the actions.

Its interesting to see how that assumptions, uttered by Sony, is now taken as
fact.

More than the DRM implications, the playing out of the PR game here is
interesting. Should be an interesting case of something being repated enough
becoming the truth. From here it should land up to Anonymous are credit card
thieves.

~~~
ramdac
It's also interesting that this utterance by Sony has shifted the whole
discussion away from their own security failures.

Sony, in blaming Anonymous, has asked theem to prove a negative -- that they
did NOT hack PSN. The onus isn't on anonymous to prove a negative. Sony knows
they can't. It's just an effective way to shift focus on this issue away from
their failure to protect customer data.

~~~
chadgeidel
This is the most frustrating part of the whole debacle. Sure - whoever hacked
PSN carries blame, but an equal amount of blame lies directly on Sony's
shoulders for not putting adequate protections in place.

------
steevdave
Kinda reminds me of the Amazon outage. Except that they aren't apologizing.
And they are looking to blame anyone but themselves.

------
TheBoff
Shamus Young is an excellent games blogger, and does the occasional
interesting post on graphics programming and procedural content generation.
Have a scroll through the backlog!

(I'm not Shamus, I just follow his RSS feed :P)

------
robryan
I assume there will have to be some compensation? Some games that come out
around the time of the outage will probably never attract the amount of online
players they otherwise would have.

~~~
dmauro
Compensation for whom then?

~~~
unreal37
Compensation from Sony to the game makers. I agree, quite a few newly launched
titles on the PS3 are likely to suffer loss of sales that will never be
recovered. Like how a movie that makes most of it's money on the opening
weekend.

~~~
mahmud
Have you ever read the EULA for a proprietary platform? Not only do they
disclaim liabilities, they also threaten to take a kidney & first born should
you so much as dare think about holding them responsible.

~~~
thisisfmu
Legal agreements between companies for material contracts look nothing like an
EULA.

~~~
mauriciob
Hence it being an _End User_ License Agreement.

------
crowbar
What I find weird is that the DRM mentioned for Capcom's games applies only to
the PS3 versions, as far as I am aware (At least it is with Bionic Commando:
Rearmed and Final Fight Arcade.) The 360 version has none of that, as does the
PC Version of Rearmed at least. Kind of makes me wonder why they chose to
selectively place it on the PS3 only.

------
xentronium
Cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3ZXFyRk...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3ZXFyRk44hgJ:www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/%3Fp%3D11614)

------
gcb
yet people buy more capcom games than clicks on this site ads. /thread

see "why I get my entertainment via bittorrent" thread to understand why this
rant is pointless.

~~~
anonymoushn
This seems unrelated to "why I get my entertainment via bittorrent." In this
case, Capcom sold games and decided that they shouldn't be usable when PSN is
down, then complained that they were unusable when PSN was down. In the other
case, it is impossible for a consumer to pay for content, so he acquires it
without paying for it.

~~~
gcb
The consumer hardly hear that they are complaining.

The consumer probably was affected WAY BEFORE. or do you think no one ever was
without cable one rainy day and decided "ah, let's play some street fighter
instead of browsing reddit... dammit! i can't play?!"?

90% of the consumers that were affected by that outage were already affected
before. The outage is just the cherry on top of the cake.

But people will continue to buy the game.

Way back I bought star craft from Blizzard. just to find out that battle.net
servers were uselesely slow in Brazil at the beginning. A few weeks later i
was playing on some bootlegged server.

Blizzard still got the money. But since now I was having so much trouble to
play my original game on a 'pirate' server and talking with 'pirates' they
never got my money for the broodwar expansion. It was easier to log into an
FTP than to go to a store (i'm talking about pre-download age for games here)

------
bonch
If there wasn't so much piracy affecting sales, there wouldn't be a need for
those anti-piracy measures. PC gaming is practically non-existent with the
exception of Blizzard.

~~~
jordan0day
So I see you've mastered the fine art of hyperbole, or perhaps just ignorance?
For example, between 2008 and 2009, PC game sales increased from $11 billion
to $13.1 billion. PC retail game sales are shrinking, but digital downloads
have more than offset that decline. And yeah, sure, Blizzard makes a ton of
money, but there seems to be a lot of companies in the PC gaming space making
money, see: Valve, StarDock, PopCap, even little guys like Mojang.

------
keyle
I'm starting to think that I'm reading Digg here. Please reassure me. Where is
the value?

~~~
xnerdr
I agree Keyle. This is exactly what I said above and got greyed out for
(deleted post above). I don't have time to read useless crap on here. I come
here for good, useful content about startups and tech.

HN is very easy to shill vote up on own posts though, and I suggest thats what
is happening here. A large part of its quality came from its obscurity.

It's becoming famous and its time to make a new one.

~~~
phsr
Nobody said that you have to read the top articles. If the title looks like
'something from digg/reddit' to you, skip the article, and the thread.
Complaining about the article's relevance to HN contributes nothing to the
discussion. If you are unhappy with HN, nobody is forcing you to stay

